# M Roadster worth the extra dough?



## d!abolic (Jun 8, 2003)

Would a 1999 M Roadster be worth the extra $4000USD over a 1999 Z3 2.8? And if so, why? What are the differences aside from 50 extra horses?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes. Suspension, interior, looks. It may be 50 horses, but it feels like a lot more.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

Didnt Canada get the Euro motor? Eitherway, I would definatley get a M roadster, save if you have to. :thumbup:


----------



## d!abolic (Jun 8, 2003)

Can you elaborate more on all these?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Limited slip rear diff. (did Z3 come with those?)

But if the cars have the same mileage, same condition, yes, the M Roadster is worth the extra $400.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

DINANISR3 said:


> Didnt Canada get the Euro motor? Eitherway, I would definatley get a M roadster, save if you have to. :thumbup:


Canada did not get the Euro motor in the M roadster.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes they did, its called the S54.


----------



## rjcoston (Aug 22, 2003)

d!abolic said:


> Would a 1999 M Roadster be worth the extra $4000USD over a 1999 Z3 2.8? And if so, why? What are the differences aside from 50 extra horses?


If they are in comparable condition, I definitely agree that the M would be worth the extra money. The BMW Registry website for M Roadsters has some information regarding differences.

http://www.bmwmregistry.com/model_faq.php?id=16


----------



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

Drive them both. It will be obvious.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Mpire said:


> Yes they did, its called the S54.


The S54 is NOT THE Euro motor. And in fact the US S54 is not the same as the Euro S54 (different cat location) and puts out 5 less HP (after converting to same HP r measurement system, DIN nad SAE Net).

THE Euro motor is the S50b32. WHich was up to 2000 in Europe and is the actual precursor to the S54. 6 throttle bodies and 321 DIN HP (about 316- 317 SAE Net HP).


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> The S54 is NOT THE Euro motor. And in fact the US S54 is not the same as the Euro S54 (different cat location) and puts out 5 less HP (after converting to same HP r measurement system, DIN nad SAE Net).
> 
> THE Euro motor is the S50b32. WHich was up to 2000 in Europe and is the actual precursor to the S54. 6 throttle bodies and 321 DIN HP (about 316- 317 SAE Net HP).


Wow, your a bright one arent you? Just to set the record straight, they are indeed the same motor in Europe and in America, and yes, Canada too.

The difference is only the headers and cats. Which several people have swapped over to thier cars to pick up that extra little bit. Otherwise, the cars are the same in europe and america. Save for a few small details, such as different headlight beam patterns, and a few options.

The radios are even the same.


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

Mpire said:


> Wow, your a bright one arent you? Just to set the record straight, they are indeed the same motor in Europe and in America, and yes, Canada too.


He's right -- perhaps a little apology is in order, for the benefit of peaceful discussion. 

M Roadsters up through 2000 had the S52 in the US and, I'm pretty sure, Canada. The rest of the world got the S50B32, which is as Pinecone describes (aka the Euro motor).

The S54's appeared worldwide in the 2001 model year (with exhaust and cat differences only, by major market).

See http://www.bmwmregistry.com/model_faq.php?id=16 for a matching perspective.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry... got carried away...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

We expect that from you.  Who else took the time and effort to swap in a 6 speed? 

Actually we are both right, the S54 basic motor is the same, but that makes it THE motor. No US versus Euro version.

It just bugs me when people call the S54 the Euro motor, like they have something special over all other US owners.


----------

